# Disk



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I am considering buying this disk. The man says it is an IH disk. Every IH disk that I have owned or seen was an angle iron frame disk. This is a tubular frame disk. I do not believe this is an IH disk. Does anyone have any idea what brand of disk this is?


----------

